
Show HN: Globo – Go carbon neutral and reduce your carbon footprint - pdkeating
https://www.globo.earth
======
pdkeating
Hey HN,

I made Globo in an endeavor to help myself and others take effective climate
action. Pre-Globo, I cared about climate change but wasn’t doing much in my
personal life to reflect my concern, mostly because I found it tough to sort
through all the noise in the media and figure out what actions would actually
make a difference in my impact on the planet. Everyone’s got limited energy
for lifestyle change, so I wanted a tool to help me weigh my options and make
gradual improvements over time rather than change everything overnight.

With Globo, you can get a quick carbon footprint estimate and (optionally)
sign up to go carbon neutral via a monthly offset subscription. From there,
you get personalized, data-driven recommendations about how to reduce your
footprint, and can track it month on month to see your progress.

I hope some of you find this useful, and would appreciate any feedback you
have!

